# How a Digitian got his Username ?



## techtronic (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, I am starting this thread as to explain  how we got our weird Usernames in Digit Forum.Let me be the first to explain

Username - *techtronic
*
I was actually looking for a name that was tech oriented and also remembered electronics , finally settled for *techtronic 

*Now lets see what all answers we will get


----------



## chesss (Feb 11, 2008)

chesss - when I joined chess was all that mattered in life. Now if I have to choose I wld choose something completely different like - aeorghidfghdfg  (don't ask y  )


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 11, 2008)

*The Unknown*

I like to remain anonymous on forums so The Unknown.

BTW, some people like praka123, mehulved, etc. know me.

@praka123, others who know me please don't leak me here!


----------



## max_demon (Feb 11, 2008)

i m max so max , i m devil so demon


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 11, 2008)

mine is a bit big story.
my first name was aravind_n20, nd i didnt thoight much when i joined in mar 05. My email id had _n20[doesn't mean anythin] so to remember easily, i chose it.
Now ive chanfed it to the current one coz its ma nich name in my gamin clan. And the "1"...im a FATAL1TY fan nd i borrowed the "1".


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 11, 2008)

Mine was simple decision, mohitkumar was already taken so i tried and got kumarmohit


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 11, 2008)

*j1n M@tt  >> *am basically a programmer.....I use this code name in all programming modules or projects I work on. Its related 2 ma name.
But in an another world, datz in our _hardware nd gamin clan_ am known by the name as mentioned  in ma signature.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 11, 2008)

When i was creating my id, i was seeing some pics and reading reviews of Nvidia 8800 GTX. I couldnt get the user name "Akshay"(which is my real name). The only thing that came to my mind was the 8800GTX. So i gave my user name as nvidia8800.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 11, 2008)

I wanted to have a common username on all my forums and my fav player is Juan Sebastian Veron and my name is Rahim, so here it was, *rahimveron* and even my Ubuntu box is named as *SEBA*


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 11, 2008)

My name comes from my Real name Gaurav & 5 Dec is my birthdate.
My friend scall me Cool more often than Gaurav.
So its Cool G5.(G from Gaurav & 5 my birthdate).


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 11, 2008)

i thought u were a fan of Logitech G5


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 11, 2008)

Mine is really straight forward,it's my first name & last name.Back then I was new to forums so thought it had to be something like your email ID's and stuff so picked this one.I want to get it changed though.

@Arvind: How exactly did you get your user ID changed? I got it done on TE forums but not sure how to do it out here.Buzz the mods or admin or something?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 11, 2008)

Crazy Abt The BlackBerry Devices , already availing 4 of them ... and my first device was a 7100g...

All the forums dat i have joined , my username is :: *BlackBerry7100g*.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2008)

Pathik - My name, My ID.



allwyndlima said:


> Mine is really straight forward,it's my first name & last name.Back then I was new to forums so thought it had to be something like your email ID's and stuff so picked this one.I want to get it changed though.
> 
> @Arvind: How exactly did you get your user ID changed? I got it done on TE forums but not sure how to do it out here.Buzz the mods or admin or something?


PM Asfaq.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 11, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> i thought u were a fan of Logitech G5



Some even thought, i am a mac fan.


----------



## Garbage (Feb 11, 2008)

Garbage...

I think many programmers are aware of this term 

Previously I was shirish_nagar - Name : Shirish Location : AhmedNAGAR


----------



## amol48 (Feb 11, 2008)

well amol is my original name and hence it had to be in username for me. amol was not available and hence I had to settle for something else. 48 was my roll no in class 5th  that time and hence i settled for amol48. Digit is my first forum I started with and that time I was new even to internet. Infact I remember it was the second site that I visited when started surfing internet for the first time .. yahoo was the first one


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 11, 2008)

rraaabo helped me to do that


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 11, 2008)

Mine's from the time when I was mad about Eminem.Not anymore.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 11, 2008)

I really have no idea why I chose this name nearly two and a half year ago. To make it different than the original Crazy Frog though, i joined the two words and replaced C by a lower case k and made it krazyfrog.

After the ban i couldn't use this id. But since everyone knew me by this id, I decided to use this name for the new account but added a period at the end to fool the system. So now i'm 'krazyfrog.'.


----------



## iMav (Feb 11, 2008)

mine was mav3 first a short of maverick from top gun (tom cruise's callsign) but then when i installed os x on my pc i changed it to iMav


----------



## Ron (Feb 11, 2008)

My name My ID RON


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 11, 2008)

i was Intel_Gigacore... i thought its weirdly long.. so now its Gigacore...

10 raise to 9 Cores


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2008)

T - the terminator prototype
159 - alt+159 = ƒ (used to hide games in DOS using special char for directory)


----------



## hullap (Feb 11, 2008)

my username
PaulScholes- My fav Footballer
18- His jersey number


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 11, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> my username
> PaulScholes- My fav Footballer
> 18- His jersey number


wow!! i thought your name is Paul Scholes


----------



## legolas (Feb 11, 2008)

the time i created the id, i was drenched with lord of the rings...


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2008)

My name is my username or my username is my name.... 

gagandeep................


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 11, 2008)

I am koolbluez everywhere. Cool + a mod of my name.... with a difference. Starts & ends wrong... *k.......z*


----------



## praka123 (Feb 11, 2008)

my username was prakash kerala.I changed to praka123 for short and sweet 
btw,praka is what my family and close ppl calls me 

123 is there for the sake of u ppl counting 123


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 11, 2008)

Hmm ... Last time thread such as this came up people were wondering about usernames like "saket_kutta" and whatnot ..


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 11, 2008)

^^^ did u too fart in an elevator like Jim Carrey in Liar Liar *www.raptorschat.ca/forums/style_emoticons/default/rofl.gif*i73.photobucket.com/albums/i203/endless_emoticons/rofl.gif


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 11, 2008)

... Nope .. Nor did I kill a guy from a phone booth ...


----------



## trublu (Feb 11, 2008)

When i joined the forum,i had just watched "The Perfect Stranger",in which some character( I think it's Bruce Willis) had the nickname 'trublu'.So i used that name.

Can anyone tell me how to change the username?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 11, 2008)

i was aks_win
it meant am a winner and a win fan boy

now its just my  name ... lol ! did not think much


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 11, 2008)

my nick name is sunny and i was born on 12-1-1993.so sunny1211993


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 11, 2008)

Mu username is a function of my birth name


----------



## lywyre (Feb 11, 2008)

Ha atlast!

I know my id is wierd. It kinda got no legible pronouciation. Actually I was fiddling with Yahoo for a id. Man, I got fed up after infinite attempts and nearly an hour for an id. What ever I tried, whatever bizzaire, weird, crooked, evil, good or whatever I tried, Yahoo said the id was already in use. In the process I tried LiveWire, LyveWyre, LiveWyre etc.. No use. Then I fused them both and replaced the is' with ys'. BINGO. Now I gotta get this id anywhere first attempt. Got this id on: Y!, GMail, MSN, rediffmail, meebo, ThinkDigit. And if you have any difficulty pronouncing, remember it is LiveWire


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 11, 2008)

nice thread.. 
Rockstar11
well i am musician... i love musical instruments.. like: Guitar, Keyboard, Drums..
my internet nick name is Rockstar and 11 is my birth date..
so its Rockstar11


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, thats what i am, krazy about technology  since 1999


----------



## chesss (Feb 12, 2008)

> I know my id is wierd. It kinda got no legible pronouciation. Actually I was fiddling with Yahoo for a id. Man, I got fed up after infinite attempts and nearly an hour for an id. What ever I tried, whatever bizzaire, weird, crooked, evil, good or whatever I tried, Yahoo said the id was already in use. In the process I tried LiveWire, LyveWyre, LiveWyre etc.. No use. Then I fused them both and replaced the is' with ys'. BINGO. Now I gotta get this id anywhere first attempt. Got this id on: Y!, GMail, MSN, rediffmail, meebo, ThinkDigit. And if you have any difficulty pronouncing, remember it is LiveWire


  Next time try resorting to hindi (or tamil)   usernames like kutchbhi, bhoolgaya, kyapata


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 12, 2008)

^^^ lolzz *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## adi007 (Feb 12, 2008)

well adithya was unavailable..and i am a fan of james bond ..so
adi007
actually why 007 is associated with james bond coz it's his ID number ..there are countless number of agents in British Secret Service and each agent is identified by the ID number..


----------



## lywyre (Feb 12, 2008)

chesss said:


> Next time try resorting to hindi (or tamil)   usernames like kutchbhi, bhoolgaya, kyapata



Thanks for the tip. Will certainly have in mind. Dhanyavadh. Nanrri.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 12, 2008)

My vaibhavtek > because my actual name is vaibhav and tek because I always take technology from ther person mind to my mind.

And
btw *take* technology = *tek*
btw *tech*nology = *tek* 

so *vaibhavtek*

I think it is cool  name..!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 12, 2008)

When I was registering @this forum, I was eagerly waiting for Deathly Hallows, hence i got my username Harry Potter


----------



## chicha (Feb 12, 2008)

chicha

cause when i was very very young it seems, when ppl asked what my name was(krishna) i used to say chicha, 20+ years later my cousines still call me chicha.


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2008)

chicha said:


> chicha
> 
> cause when i was very very young it seems, when ppl asked what my name was(krishna) i used to say chicha, 20+ years later my cousines still call me chicha.


rofl...chicha


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ btw *TI59* how did u got ur username..???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 12, 2008)

read #24


----------



## hullap (Feb 12, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> wow!! i thought your name is Paul Scholes


lol


----------



## hullap (Feb 26, 2008)

aah, my new id i made it up for anonymity.
while registering sumwhere i wrote hulla for the id. it was unavailable so wrote hullap.


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 27, 2008)

my name was not available anywhere, so added 'hail' in the beginning inspired from "Hail Hitler" , worked everywhere.


----------



## din (Feb 27, 2008)

Great stories !!

Mine is simple one . When I joined IBM, my friends used to call me "Din" shortening my name and I liked it, so didn't think much and became "din" in this forum !


----------



## confused (Oct 5, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> ^^^ did u too fart in an elevator like Jim Carrey in Liar Liar *www.raptorschat.ca/forums/style_emoticons/default/rofl.gif*i73.photobucket.com/albums/i203/endless_emoticons/rofl.gif


 (sorry for restarting an old thread)


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 5, 2008)

i tried pritish_kul bt as it was nt available thn i tried pritish_kul2


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 5, 2008)

when since I got my pc in 2002 i used to game a lot and ended then the most famous games so pcgamelover and i started using the internet in 2003 so i made an id of the advance year ie 2004 so it goes
pc_game_lover2004


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 5, 2008)

back in 2004 when i joined digit forum ... i know sumit is a very common name..my elder bruder was telling ..his frnds id esaurabhjain ..i said bhai ..ye har jagah e e kyun laga deta hai ? woh bola aasani se mil jata hai na username aur yaad rakhne main bhi aasani hoti hai  ...then while registering for this forum..i thought this funda..thus i added e to my name ...and i become *esumitkumar*


----------



## R2K (Oct 5, 2008)

mine is short form of my name R..... K....... seperated by 2

like Y2K (brain pain for tech in the year 2000)


----------



## escape7 (Oct 5, 2008)

i just don't know... a random word and a random number... guess i'm pretty random kinda thingie... :/


----------



## manusag (Oct 5, 2008)

well i cdnt use my real name so i ended up with manusag
my family members call me manu and sagar is my surname so in short manusag


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

I got my username coz I wanted. Too sensitive a story to tell. Already PM'd Raaabo right now to change it to 'Psychosocial'. Hope he agrees to do it .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 5, 2008)

Well mine earlier ID was Banned i.e. Rudick, reasons still unknown. I made this ID while being High on the MGS wave but still sane. there could be only one Solid Snake, one Liquid and a Solidus. So Gas_Snake sounded like a completely Flatulent b@$tard so decided to go with the 4th state of matter. As for my avtar, well acc. to my sister, who saw the movie along with me, this Panda is just like me. Those meeting me in Delhi meet will be able to see and confirm it .


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

^^I sense close proximity to bear


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Atleast change ur siggy... its looking bad with that ~snipped~ thingy .


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

^^too lazy to change it, next time when i get somethin else to write


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ it was going to get snipped he s***ed he came ..etc etc  ..can anybody PM why praka123 was banned ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^For starting flame wars.... MS vs Linux and Mac vs Linux. But it was not his fault totally. The opposition was not punished but he was banned .


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

Also K dont change ur name..K power mania ..sounds powerful enough  

K u know 

Power the power of black metal

mania = Maniac which u already are  

so K POWER MANIA rocks !!

can u refer me that thread ..why was he punished just for speaking against Windows ..Evrybdy has their opinions..some love windows, some linux , some mac ..whats so peculiar abt that ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^He got temp. banned for many times (I on another hand, have never talked or replied him coz he got banned just after a few days I registered.) He also used words like Micro$haft and calling other members morons and idiots, etc. He was warned time and again but he didnt listen so they banned him. And how do I know all of this, coz today I searched this forum deep for two of this famous users "vaibhavtek" and "praka123" .


----------



## hellknight (Nov 5, 2008)

Well.. the first game i played on my own computer was Doom 3.. and man.. i was really impressed with Hellknight.. he used to kick my a$$ whenever i met him in the game.. so .. i became a kinda fan of him.. so as a tribute.. Hellknight..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^o_0 , and I thought you are a Black Metal fan...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^He got temp. banned for many times (I on another hand, have never talked or replied him coz he got banned just after a few days I registered.) He also used words like Micro$haft and calling other members morons and idiots, etc. He was warned time and again but he didnt listen so they banned him. And how do I know all of this, coz today I searched this forum deep for two of this famous users "vaibhavtek" and "praka123" .


Yeah...vaibhavtek was in his prime till march this year when he pissed off a mod


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^No, Raaabo banned him....and Raaabo is an admin .


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^He got temp. banned for many times (I on another hand, have never talked or replied him coz he got banned just after a few days I registered.) He also used words like Micro$haft and calling other members morons and idiots, etc. He was warned time and again but he didnt listen so they banned him. And how do I know all of this, coz today I searched this forum deep for two of this famous users "vaibhavtek" and "praka123" .


As far as Vaibhavtek is conerned, his saga/legend was narrated by me to you.  
The banning of praka123 happened in front of you and yes, I feel the permanent ban was NOT justified. He had done a hell lot for the forum.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Actually he helped me once . I really feel he should be brought back here .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 10, 2008)

Well u all can catch Praka at TE. I often meet him there.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 10, 2008)

My username=jojothedragon; as a cartoon lover i loved the show Showlin Showdown in CN. There was a dragon named jojo. So my username & email id is jojothedragon.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2008)

My Username:- *Krazzy Warrior*
Reason:-
I am totally Krazzy (crazy) gamer,tech lover and loves Dragon Ball Z cartoon and as they (Goku,Gohan) are warrior so Krazzy from there and warrior from here which makes *Krazzy Warrior*.


----------



## eggman (Nov 10, 2008)

I am a big BEATLES Fan.....probably the biggest in this planet!!!

And I am fan of their song *I AM THE WALRUS*

the lyrics of which goes like this:

```
I am he as 
you are he 
as you are me 
and we are all together 

See how they run like 
pigs from a gun 
see how they fly 
I'm crying 

Sitting on a cornflake 
Waiting for the band to come 
Corporation T-shirt, 
stupid bloody Tuesday 
Man you've been a naughty boy 
you let your face grow long 

[b]I am the [i][color=blue]eggman [/color][/i]
They are the eggmen [/b]
I am the walrus 
coo coo c'choo 

Mr. city policeman sitting 
pretty little policemen in a row 
See how they fly like 
Lucy in the sky 
See how they run 

I'm crying 
I'm crying, I'm crying 

Yellow matter custard 
Dripping from a dead dog's eye 
Crabalocker fishwife 
Pornographic priestess 
Boy, you've been a naughty girl 
you let your knickers down 


[b]I am the [i][color=green]eggman[/color] [/i]
They are the eggmen [/b]
I am the walrus 
coo coo c'choo 

Sitting in an English garden 
waiting for the sun 
If the sun don't come 
you get a tan 
from standing in the English rain 

[b]I am the [i][color=red]eggman[/color] [/i]
They are the eggmen [/b]
I am the walrus 
coo coo c'choo 

Expert, texpert choking smokers 
don't you think the 
joker laughs at you 
See how they smile 
like pigs in a sty 
See how they snide 
I'm crying 
Semolina pilchard 
climbing up the Eiffel tower 
Elementary penguin 
singing Hare Krishna 
Man, you should have 
seen them kicking 
Edgar Allan Poe 

[b]I am the [i][color=yellow]eggman [/color][/i]
They are the eggmen [/b]
I am the walrus 
coo coo c'choo c'coo coo c'choo 
coo coo c'choo coo coo c'choo c'choo 
choo choo choo 
choo choo choo 
choo choo choo 
choo choo choo
```


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 11, 2008)

my favourite band called ancient rites they are legendary black metal from belgium and i am die hard fan since 1995.thats why i used it as my username.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 11, 2008)

i think its my name  lol


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2008)

eggman said:


> I am a big BEATLES Fan.....probably the biggest in this planet!!!
> 
> And I am fan of their song *I AM THE WALRUS*
> 
> ...


color shows evolution from normal member to mo to admin to ghoul


----------



## eggman (Nov 11, 2008)

^^lolz.....didnt think that way!!!!


----------



## krazzy (Nov 11, 2008)

Now I am *krazzy*.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 11, 2008)

I registered so long ago, I don't even remember why I chose this name! 24 is my date of birth, though


----------



## PhB (Nov 11, 2008)

I chose my username coz I wanted one very short - too lazy to type out a long one. Also PhB are my initials and it sounds like PHP


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 11, 2008)

^^ LOL Laziest that even wrote PH*B* instead of PH*P*


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 11, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I registered so long ago, I don't even remember why I chose this name! 24 is my date of birth, though



Maybe you chose this name because you were a fan of captain claw? (the game)
And BTW, why did you use a different account in this forum a few months ago? (Abh1shek)


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 11, 2008)

I got my name because i am very stretchable


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 11, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Maybe you chose this name because you were a fan of captain claw? (the game)
> And BTW, why did you use a different account in this forum a few months ago? (Abh1shek)


Yeah...Captain Claw...it was an insanely well designed DOS game which I still like to play


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

I got THIS username bcoz Raaabo helped me .


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 12, 2008)

lol nice name


----------



## PhB (Nov 13, 2008)

2 laz 2 evn rite dis in ful


----------

